# Excited and nervous



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I was just notified that I will be getting my very first foster. It is a little girl from a Missouri puppymill. I've been told she is very timid and shy. I'm excited, because, well who wouldn't be excited to get a new pup. I'm nervous because I hope I will able to help what I know will be a very troubled dog. I have wanted a second Malt for quite a while now, but when I started reading about all of the dogs in need of help and care, I really wanted to do something to help besides just making donations. I'm sure I'll here asking for help and advise. Bogie has always been such a good boy. He has never been a problem. I sure hope he adjusts to having another one in the house. Wish me luck. I hope I am able to be a good foster mom. Here are pictures of Hollie straight from the puppymill, and the second is after a some TLC. Hopefully, she'll be here on Sunday.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww...you're going to do great!! Puppy Mill fosters require very special care. What rescue group are you working with?

She's a doll. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Reva, how exciting for you!!!!!!!! You're getting your own little "Tinker" LOL - :smstarz: :smtease: 

I'm sure you'll do just fine, it just takes patience.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734696


> Awwww...you're going to do great!! Puppy Mill fosters require very special care. What rescue group are you working with?
> 
> She's a doll. :wub:[/B]


Hollie is coming from Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. She taking the long way arouund like Malty. She was rescued in Missouri, sent to Tennessee, will be shipped to Gainesville, FL and then a good Samaritan is going to deliver 4 dogs by private plane to various parts of Florida.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 26 2009, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734700


> Reva, how exciting for you!!!!!!!! You're getting your own little "Tinker" LOL - :smstarz: :smtease:
> 
> I'm sure you'll do just fine, it just takes patience.[/B]


I hope I do as well with my rescue as you have with The Tink. He may be different than the others, but he sure looks happy and is very lucky to have you as his mom.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Reva
Holly is adorable, you might end up failing at fostering and keep her!!LOL Just go slow with her it takes time for them to come around. She might hide or run from you so I would keep a harness and leash on her so you can catch her. Do you have any panties because she might not be house trained? Lots of mine used pee pee pads that came from puppymills. Have fun with her, she will be adopted quickly because she is so cute


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is awesome, Reva. Please keep us posted on sweet little Holly.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 26 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734735


> She might hide or run from you so I would keep a harness and leash on her so you can catch her.[/B]


This makes me both want to laugh and cry at the same time.

Last spring when the fab 5 (5 Malts from a puppy mill situation) sent to us, they were flown commercial out of an airport in the northeast all the way to Phoenix. To top that off, there had been airplane probems so they did not get in here until midnight and they had been in their crates stuck in an anirplace since early morning. We obviously had had potty accidents and the smell of 5 dogs in crates did not exactly set the heart aflutter...

We got them home and though the first thing they needed was to potty in the back yard ASAP. So we got the crates back there and opened them up. Some came out and basically ran and found someplace to hide. Others were too scared even to come out of their crates.... so we had to physically pull them out. Then they took off to places unknown in our back yard (fenced, thank god!)

As you might imagine... the problem quickly became one of finding where these guys had run off to hide. So I'm in the back yard at something like 1 AM on my hands and knees at times with a flash light trying to find these guys...

No one was neutered or spayed and so there was at least a case where I found not one... but two doing the deed....

We eventually got them rounded up and into a pen inside the house. Good thing they are white, else I would have been looking all night! :biggrin: 


Thanks for being a foster!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh you will find fostering to be so rewarding. It is wonderful to see these shy, scared little souls come out of their shell. Soffie stayed under the kitchen table for a week then little by little she came out. I didn't have her long, and she is now in her furever home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 26 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734735


> Hi Reva
> Holly is adorable, you might end up failing at fostering and keep her!!LOL Just go slow with her it takes time for them to come around. She might hide or run from you so I would keep a harness and leash on her so you can catch her. Do you have any panties because she might not be house trained? Lots of mine used pee pee pads that came from puppymills. Have fun with her, she will be adopted quickly because she is so cute[/B]


Thanks Cindy, I may be checking in with you for some of your very helpful advise. I'll try puppy pads and see how that goes. Bogie is outside trained. I'm hoping Holly will pick up some good habits from Bogie.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 03:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734744


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 26 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734735





> She might hide or run from you so I would keep a harness and leash on her so you can catch her.[/B]


This makes me both want to laugh and cry at the same time.

Last spring when the fab 5 (5 Malts from a puppy mill situation) sent to us, they were flown commercial out of an airport in the northeast all the way to Phoenix. To top that off, there had been airplane probems so they did not get in here until midnight and they had been in their crates stuck in an anirplace since early morning. We obviously had had potty accidents and the smell of 5 dogs in crates did not exactly set the heart aflutter...

We got them home and though the first thing they needed was to potty in the back yard ASAP. So we got the crates back there and opened them up. Some came out and basically ran and found someplace to hide. Others were too scared even to come out of their crates.... so we had to physically pull them out. Then they took off to places unknown in our back yard (fenced, thank god!)

As you might imagine... the problem quickly became one of finding where these guys had run off to hide. So I'm in the back yard at something like 1 AM on my hands and knees at times with a flash light trying to find these guys...

No one was neutered or spayed and so there was at least a case where I found not one... but two doing the deed....



We eventually got them rounded up and into a pen inside the house. Good thing they are white, else I would have been looking all night! :biggrin: 


Thanks for being a foster!! :aktion033: :aktion033:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You tell such a good story that I was picturing the entire event in my head!! :shocked: 



Reva-
What a wonderful thing you are doing. I looked at the before picture and gasped. I jumped up and showed my husband and said, "Oh my goodness, she can not see! What a precious after picture. I am thinking that you will fall in love with her and I can not wait to hear updates!!!


You are doing a wonderful thing!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Reva,
She will learn from Bogie and will probably follow his lead. My dog Buster house trains all of mine for me! He barks when its time to go out they all go out in the backyard (all 8 of them)! and they do their business then he barks and they all come running in and get their treats.
Cindy


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck with your foster. What a rewarding experience it must be!!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Good for you! I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Reva, how wonderful that you are doing this!! The before and after pictures are amazing! Keep us posted on how it goes!! Wishing you much success as a foster mom!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All the best , Reva :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You'll be fine, Reva!! I can feel it. :dancing banana: 

We all thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Especially the little ones in need. :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww, what a SUPER SPECIAL thing you are doing!!!!!! 

As others said, the little one will probably be very nervous for awhile (I've heard sometimes it takes months for them to open up - they aren't used to any people interaction). You will be fine...I can tell you have a big heart (and a good doggy helper to show this new little one that you are to be trusted).

(((((((Thank You)))))))))) for doing this!

*still trying to get the doggy porn image out of my mind that Steve posted LOL*


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Reva that's wonderful. I am sure you will do just fine. Hollie is a lucky little girl to be going to you and Bogie. Good luck and God bless you.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Reva, you are such a sweetheart for being a foster mom. Good luck with the new addition!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh that after photo is so precious!! She looks so 'relieved" is the best word I can think of to describe. She must feel so much better!!! 
Thank you Reva!!! You're an angel to do this!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: for doing this. Hollie :wub: looks like a sweetheart, and she's finally going to get the love and care she
deserves. I know you'll do great with her, and Bogie :wub: will help! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Reva

How exciting for you - I wish you alot of **luck** - I know you're going to be a terrific foster mommy and perhaps it might turn into a real mommy to this cute cute little girl.

Please keep us posted ...

PS. IS SHE THERE YET ???


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Reva! I am so happy for that little lady-she is going to think she is dreaming.

Doesn't that before picture just make you so angry? They are so mistreated in the mills.
We have had Cheeto for 5 months now and even though he has comes so far and has learned so much,
including how to give and receive love-he is still deathly afraid of feet. If anyone walks too closely to him,
he jerks out of the way-or sometimes even squeals out like he has been kicked-even though he hasn't even been touched.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 26 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734867


> We all thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Especially the little ones in need. :wub:[/B]


ditto.

small white dogs everywhere are wagging their tails in appreciation.

p.s. you can also pm me if you have questions. I'd also be happy to send you my ph#.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hats off to you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go, Reva. You're a sweetheart. Hollie is a lucky, beautiful girl. Give big bro Bogie a kiss.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

You will love being a foster mom. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck, Reva!!! I know you will be great foster mom!!! Bless your heart!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Reva,

Cindy suggested a harness and leash on your foster so that you can catch the pup if she always runs from you.
EXCELLENT!

Something to consider: 
While Hollie is inside the house, you can substitute a long (sturdy--maybe grosgrain?) ribbon. it's less cumbersome.


----------

